# Videos in HTML einbinden - aber mit manueller Wiedergabe



## Daniel Sun (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

heute ist es ja einfach Mediadateien in HTML einzubinden. Ich baue eine Website wo ich 2 Videos abspielen möchte. Überprüfe ich es dann, starten die beiden Videos gleichzeitig.
Wie kann ich es so einrichten das der Benutzer auf Wiedergabe klickt und nicht automatisch gestartet wird?

Ich benutze das Programm Expression Web 3. Es wurde der MediaPlayer eingebunden.

So sieht der HTML Code aus:

<p class="style2">
<object id="media1" type="video/x-ms-wmv" style="width: 219px; height: 220px">
    <param name="filename" value="Bild 001.avi">
</object>
</p>
<p class="style2">
<object id="media2" type="video/x-ms-wmv" style="width: 219px; height: 220px">
    <param name="filename" value="Bild 003.avi">
</object>
</p>

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Gruß - Daniel

PS: Ich wollte wie bei Youtube Videos das " autostart=false" einbinden, aber dann kommt die Fehlermeldung:

Das Autostart Attribut wäre für das <param> Tag nicht zulässig.


----------



## k-b (20. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du so direkt Mediendateien einbindest, liegt es immernoch am Player dessen, der es anschaut. 
Da hast du keine Kontrolle darüber - sind ja auch clientseitige Sachen ob der jetzt den VLC benutzt oder irgend nen Plugin was die datei extern öffnet..

Wenn du Kontrolle über deine Medien willst auf der Clientseite, musst du auf ne Flash Streaming-Lösung zurückgreifen.


----------



## Puepue (30. Januar 2010)

Für dem Anfang könntest du mal schauen ob der Any FLV Player was für dich ist:
Any Flv Player - Download Free Flv Player

ich glaube das ist in etwa was du suchst
du öffnest einfach ein Video
publish -> pulish for web und dann musst du unten den Haken bei auto play at beginning wegmachen

Bei html gibste ein wie die Seite heißen soll (123.html) und bei output folder musste den Pfad zu deinem Ordner eingeben(C:\blabla\  ...)


----------

